# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Leapin' Lizards!

## stormhawk

The latest addition to my home mini-"zoo".  :Laughing:  A young Changeable Lizard that my younger brother caught and decided to keep as a pet. Really cute fella.

In the mood for posing..  :Very Happy:  


Ain't he cute?  :Very Happy:  



Where's My Food!  :Evil:  


I'm Hungry..  :Confused:  


Ain't I handsome????  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## hwchoy

hey, what do you feed him huh?  :Cool:

----------


## shortman

Choy,

I believe any fruit fry or blood worm will do.

You should see what StormHawk and Ronnie feed the dwaf chicken and the frog last Saturday night. Didn't have my digital camera with me or else I would have taken some images and upload it here.
I think Rice Worm in chinese.

Best Regards.

----------


## caseSENSITIVE

Oh cute!!! I couldn't stop laughing at the "I'm hungry" picture.  :Mr. Green: 

For a wild animal, it appears quite calm being manhandled. Has it just been fed? We used to catch geckos (or something similar) in the old country, but they were incredibly vicious.

----------


## stormhawk

Choy, case, its being fed on bloodworms. I don't know how but my younger brother trained it eat bloodworms. It does feed on tiny ants though. Seen it licking up some ants in the tank. I'm looking for smaller mealworms and baby crickets for feeding this little lizard.  :Smile: 

Oh yes Kho, I remember the GULPING part. Gosh, them frogs sure can swallow a huge superworm.  :Shocked:

----------


## turaco

JY, you can feed your little friend with insects caught in the field- moth, grasshopper, ants, fly, earthworm, bettle.. They do need a good tan under the afternoon sun for vit D.

----------


## stormhawk

Gan, thanks for the tip. I thought about that but decided to go for pinhead crickets instead. Easier to get and I can gut-load them before feeding to the lizard. Oh yes the little one gets some sunlight during daylight hours.

----------

